# Face damage after removing old chair rail - how to repair?



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Sand what you have down smooth. Then wipe away any dust. Once cleaned, you can put a swipe of compound over it. If you get some pinholes or divots, a second coat may be needed. Then prime and paint. Tape is not the fix for this.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> with a *machine gun*


 

First, replace the gat with a small flat bar and a block of wood! :jester:

Seriously, I would remove whatever ridge from the old paint that was above and below the old rail. Cut, scrape, sand, whatever it takes to level them back down to the level of the field. Prime, mud, sand, prime, sand and paint. If using regular green bucket mud, as least two thin coats maybe three feathered out smooth.

I would probably go about 6 to10 inches past both sides of the repair. At least 6 feathered to nothing on the outer edges of the repair. The thinner the mud is, the less likely to crack.

Don't know what color it is being painted, but you may need to prime the whole wall.

P.S. If you prime just the repair area, try to feather your primer at the edges.

Prime all the rough area of the paper that is rough to seal the fuzzies down before applying mud.

Personally, I would use a good oil primer.


----------



## spidrw (Jan 18, 2010)

boman47k said:


> First, replace the gat with a small flat bar and a block of wood! :jester:


 
Ha, I meant they used a machine gun to nail the rail up. To get it down, flat bar and wood did the trick. 

Thanks for your tip. Won't be a problem with a latex topcoat over the oil primer, right?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> Won't be a problem with a latex topcoat over the oil primer, right?


Good to go.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Prime the area before you mud to seal any loose paper and keep it from blistering when the wet mud hits it. Otherwise, above advice is good....


----------

